# Sorry I've been gone



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Lost my wife of 39 years, on 7-24-13. We fought her cancer sense its on set in 2004.
Hopefully I will be around more as things now fall into what will be come, the new normal for me. Sorry I missed some PM's but if you send them again, I'll try to answer them all.

Kenneth


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss and glad to have you back


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

